# Shifter Cable



## venchick02 (Apr 20, 2004)

:waving: Does anyone know how to change the shifter cable? I have a 1.6 automatic.


----------



## HawkINX4 (Mar 6, 2004)

do automatics even HAVE shifter cables? i dont think they do man.. 



venchick02 said:


> :waving: Does anyone know how to change the shifter cable? I have a 1.6 automatic.


----------



## ryan (Apr 24, 2004)

venchick02 said:


> :waving: Does anyone know how to change the shifter cable? I have a 1.6 automatic.


Does your car not shift out of first gear? I've had this problem happen to me twice.


----------



## venchick02 (Apr 20, 2004)

actually they do have shifter cables, it cost me $114.


----------

